# Where is BMC's carbon frames manufactured?



## Wood Devil

Specifically the Timemachine, since that's the model I am most interested in. I was wondering if it's another MADE IN CHINA bike.


----------



## looigi

AFAIK, yes, made in Taiwan. My SLR01 has a "Made in Taiwan" sticker on it. I believe the Impec is made in CH. (FYI, that's the country code for Switzerland).


----------



## Wood Devil

Thanks, looigi. 

You have to wonder these days if anything can be found without the MADE IN CHINA mark.

And, perhaps because of that, I'm left to wonder on the quality of a product I might be spending more than $4000 on.



looigi said:


> AFAIK, yes, made in Taiwan. My SLR01 has a "Made in Taiwan" sticker on it. I believe the Impec is made in CH. (FYI, that's the country code for Switzerland).


----------



## looigi

In my experience, the quality of the product is determined by the quality of the design, process and quality controls, independent of geographic location. Granted there are lower quality items produced in Asia, but that doesn't preclude the manufacture of high quality items either.


----------



## bikerjulio

Nearly every major manufacturer sources frames from either Taiwan or China - Giant in Taiwan also makes Specialized and Scott and Colnago - maybe Bianchi too. Cannondale and Cervelo for 2 are made in China.

It's kind of bigoted to suggest that everything made in a certain country is crap.


----------



## Jwiffle

It's difficult to find a major manufacturer that doesn't source from China or Taiwan. But their products are still good. Trek makes their upper end 6 series madones here in the states if you want something American made without going boutique or custom


----------



## twin001

don't get too caught up in the "made in China = crap" theory. I've seen some pretty sh*tty stuff that was Made in USA, and some very high quality items coming out of China. Like loogi said, quality control, specifications, and design go a long way in determining if something is worthy of your money.


----------



## twin001

o and that said, my BMC was made in Taiwan....and I wouldn't hesitate to buy another.


----------

